# old pic, lg snake



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Found an old pic of my boa, she was about 13-14 years old here. Pic quality isn't so good, but as I mentioned, it's an OLD pic.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, that is a good sized boa. My boa was about 6-7 ft max. Now, my Burmese python was unofficially measured at 15 ft...tough to get an accurate measurement on that snake LOL. Got bit by that snake real good one time, something you don't forget too easily. It was more painful getting her off my arm than the bite itself. Those teeth were so sharp and point backwards (actually had to remove a few teeth embedded into my arm), not to mention she got a few coils around my arm...I changed my underwear after that experience


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dave! Where have you been? We've been missing you around here. 

That is one gorgeous girl you had there! I would love to have something like that, but I'm afraid my kids would scare it away lol.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful animal!!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, she was a fun snake...only got bit a couple times, good learning experience. 

Yes, i've been slacking on PB lately, been checking in as a stalker though. :roll:


----------

